# UPDATED results: Starting a Collection



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Summary: So what are the top five calibers and models that members believe should be in our collections. With the amount of votes, the error in the polling is +/- 10%. 
Even with this error band, the top five calibers are definite winners. Also first, second and third calibers are definite winners. Fourth and Fifth are statistically tied. For Calibers; #1 was 9mm (36 votes); #2 was 45acp (18 votes); #3 was .40 (15 votes); #4 was 357 (11 votes); and #5 was .22 (10 votes). 

For models, the first choice was the 1911 45acp with 11 votes (over half of the votes did not mention a specific model), second choice was the Glock 19 with 10 votes. Statistically these first two are tied! Third choice was tied between the S&W 686 4" .357, and the S&W 629 4" 44mag with 5 votes; that left the Fifth choice which is tied between the Beretta 92FS and the Ruger GP-100 with 4 votes.


----------

